# Decided on st martin- I think



## Bama girl (Apr 8, 2017)

I am working on my trip for my bday and pretty sure we have decided on st martin. We will probably fly in a couple days early and see the sights in st martin then do a sleep aboard so we can head out early. Not sure on the itinerary yet but first I need to find a boat- I may have a captain but need help with locating a boat. Anyone know someone with owners time? Or a private charter with captain. I want a CAT. I have done bvi many times but don't know where to start here.


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

A friend of mine runs private charters in St Martin on a Leopard 46 with captain & crew: SY Aravilla


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Another option is Horizon out of Antigua and layover in St Martin and St Bart's. You may be familiar with them from the BVI, they are a large operation in Nanny Cay, Tortola too. I've used them in BVI and liked them. Didn't like the Bavaria I picked, so much, but that wasn't their fault.

If I recall, you're thinking of this during hurricane season. Have a plan.

St Martin Itinerary


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Spent the few weeks in French side of st Martin. Dutch side looks like Miami Beach. French side a bit better especially around Marigot but think place way overrated. Spent last week in st Barth Anse de Colobier. Very much nicer than st Martin. Can dinghy to gustavia for restaurants and provisions. Provisions no more expensive and higher quality. Bars/restaurants silly money. 
If you want predigested Caribbean BVIs/ St Martin fits the bill. Nice beaches, restaurants, shops, and bars. If you like a more undeveloped setting Anse de Colobier, Saba or even the south side of St. John or Culebra/culebrita may be better. If you have the time Dominica. Just my take others may differ.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Do keep in mind that Antigua is around 80kn miles from St Barths, which on most boats is not a daylight run. Of course, w/a captain you'd not have to worry about that, but you'd probably be powering that time of year.
If you go w/a captained boat, he should have a hurricane plan. Ours is to put the passengers ashore at the hotel of their choice (at their expense of course) and not have them trapped on the boat in those conditions. You might want to check out travel insurance just to cover this and your flights home from an island other than the one you planned.
On the other hand, you'd have to be very unlucky to have a storm in the eastern Caribbean in June or July. Our season doesn't generally ramp up until August or September.
Good luck and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Why not stop at St Kitts on your way to St Bart's and break it up?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Why not stop at St Kitts on your way to St Bart's and break it up?


A bit out of the way on a 17 mile trip, don'tcha think? lol
This is common on the St Barths/Antigua run, however.


----------



## Bama girl (Apr 8, 2017)

*Anyone use boat Bureau? I found this thoughts please*

Thoughts on does it look like a deal legit deal?

https://www.sednasystem.com/boat/boatdisp.asp?lg=0&id_boat=27811&b_newfic=

Check this out http://www.boatbureau.com/
Dear Melissa,

You can see the description of the Bali 4.3 that I offered you on the following link: https://www.sednasystem.com/boat/boatdisp.asp?lg=0&id_boat=27811&b_newfic=

I am at your disposal for further information.

Best regards,

Ms. Isaure Cazaux-Devy Booking Manager

+34 931 720 284
WWW.BOATBUREAU.COM

2017-04-13 13:23 GMT+02:00 <[email protected]>:

Dear Melissa,

Thank you for contacting BoatBureau for your charter in Saint Martin in july.

Very good news: the Bali 4.3 that you had selected on our website is available at the dates of your charter.

This boat is a great proposal because it is well equipped and the owner company is one of the best in the area, which means that the service provided is going to be excellent.

Bali 4.3 (6 cab 4 baths) (2016)

From Port La Royale Marina
Marigot (San Martín)
To Port La Royale Marina
Marigot (San Martín)

See the details
Book
Charter period 
List price 
Discounted price for you	7/29/17 - 8/5/17 
4.600?
3.956?
Deposit	650?
Extras to be paid to BoatBureau
Final cleaning	(250? Per booking) 250?
Handling fees	(30? Per booking) 30?
Starter pack	(40? Per booking) 40?
Damage waiver	(40? Per day) 280?
Skipper	(200? Per day) 1.400?
Total price	5.956?

MANAGE EMAIL PREFERENCES


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

outbound said:


> Bars/restaurants silly money.


I spent a day of 2002 in St. Barths. Soft drinks and glasses of water cost $8 each. That right there told me that St. Barths does not want people like me on the island.

Of course, I and my crew were not chain-smoking, Euro-fashionistas, so we were marked as obvious Americans or Canadians. Sometimes I can understand why places like St. Barts don't want Americans there.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capta said:


> Do keep in mind that Antigua is around 80kn miles from St Barths, which on most boats is not a daylight run. ........





Minnewaska said:


> Why not stop at St Kitts on your way to St Bart's and break it up?





capta said:


> A bit out of the way on a 17 mile trip, don'tcha think? lol
> This is common on the St Barths/Antigua run, however.


I thought we were talking Antigua to St Bart. What's the 17 mile leg?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

In St Martin for a great skippers catamaran you could try Tradewinds. They come with skipper and a cook and a large cat with scuba kit and good planning in the best spots.

For the actual birthday dinner you could do St Barts Nikki Beach restaurant. It's world class... price would be over $120 USD per person incl their cheapest wine.... It's where the rich and richer go.

Sunsail/moorings can supply a skipper too.

I wouldn't go for a second tier charter company as theur boats are generally older.

Best restaurants in St Martin at Marina Royal: Tropicana and at Grande Case: The Cottage or Aubgine or something like that... But all are good and 5 exceptional.

Agree with you to arrive a few days early and get over the jet lag etc. A nice beach resort will get rid of work thoughts.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> I thought we were talking Antigua to St Bart. What's the 17 mile leg?


I was under the assumption that the OP was boarding in St Martin.
Sorry.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

jwing said:


> That right there told me that St. Barths does not want people like me on the island.


That's pretty much the way it's been since I first sailed into the Caribbean. These days they charge by the square foot to anchor there. Yep, you heard me right, by the square foot: length by beam.
Way back when, running "YACHT" charters through there, I had one customer spend more on a watch and jewelry in an hour than I've ever spent on fees, restaurants and bars, in all the years I've been stopping there.
Those are the folks St Barths caters to. However, it is a wholly unique island, and therefore quite interesting to visit.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

capta said:


> . These days they charge by the square foot to anchor there. Yep, you heard me right, by the square foot: length by beam.
> t.


Bulltwaddle!

Only 1 anchorage you pay at, Gustavia and it's $9 per night for a 40 foot boat.

Colombier is free as is isle Forshue.

I don't know if u pay at shell beach but I think not.

No clearance fee.

Anyway its insignificant.

Mark


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Bulltwaddle!
> 
> Only 1 anchorage you pay at, Gustavia and it's $9 per night for a 40 foot boat.
> 
> ...


Last time we were in there they charged us the length by the width. If they've dropped that, then great. But that was our experience in Gustavia in 2012 or 13. It's not like one doesn't remember something like that.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

jwing said:


> I spent a day of 2002 in St. Barths. Soft drinks and glasses of water cost $8 each. That right there told me that St. Barths does not want people like me on the island.
> 
> Of course, I and my crew were not chain-smoking, Euro-fashionistas, so we were marked as obvious Americans or Canadians. Sometimes I can understand why places like St. Barts don't want Americans there.


We've been to St Barths twice on Sun/Sunsail charters out of Oyster Bay, St. Martin. We didn't go there to impress anybody, so we weren't offended when nobody took notice of us. We enjoyed a couple of restaurants in Gustavia and had the mandatory cheeseburger in paradise. We did find the harbor authority had a stereotypical Gallic attitude toward us North Americans--even if your surname is recognizably French. We don't dwell on these things, nor did we go shopping in the tony boutiques, but we did take a taxi tour of the island and stopped at some of the classy small resorts at the insistence of the driver. Overall, we didn't feel unwelcome and found the experience interesting. We did not find the restaurant prices unreasonable everything considered.

We did encounter island hospitality on our second trip, when we realized our refrigeration wasn't working and we couldn't raise the base on our VHF. We were anchored in Columbier and trekked over the hill to Flamands to a tony beachside hotel to make a phone call. The hotel was very accommodating and even asked us (in our casual sailing outfits, no less!) if we would like to stay for lunch. We declined but bought a couple of Caribs from their beach bar for $10 each and enjoyed the beachfront for a short while before heading back to the boat to meet the mechanic.

I would go back to St Barths, but not until I check off a long list of other stops on my bucket list.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

capta said:


> ...These days they charge by the square foot to anchor there. Yep, you heard me right, by the square foot: length by beam...


No, they don't. All they use for anchoring charges are the boat's length; and it is less expensive than staying in English Harbour or Falmouth Harbour in Antigua, as well.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys we just left st.barth. $82 after being on anchor for six days in Anse de Colombe. Boat is 46'lod and 13.5'. Yes, they currently charge by the square foot everywhere. But cost is minimal and doesn't change if on anchor or mooring. Compared to BVI actually cheaper if you have people getting on and leaving the boat. Compared to St. Martin hard to do. Trick there is to anchor in Marigot not on the Dutch side and dinghy to budget, island water or isle marine ( in the channel ) and do it on the computer. If you go to the gov't facilities pay a lot more. Trick in BVI is to clear/exit at Gun creek and stay away from Road Town/ Sopers at all costs. Culebra for PR. Cruz for USVI. Further south usually not much choice. 
As regards Barth costs.
Grocery costs are very reasonable and food is great. Best veggies and red meats we've seen. Red meat in Caribbean usually sucks in our experience so Barth was a change. Bread is cheap and much better than elsewhere.
Liquor same as elsewhere in liquor store.
Hardware and boat supplies are reasonable. Only thing that's crazy is bars/restaurants. We had breakfast ( coffee, juice and two crepes) for $100 so only had one meal there. 
So far best snorkeling has been in St.John and Spanish Virgins. Very disappointed with snorkeling in both Martin and Barth but especially Martin. Lots of dead coral.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

outbound said:


> Hey guys we just left st.barth. $82 after being on anchor for six days in Anse de Colombe. Boat is 46'lod and 13.5'. Yes, they currently charge by the square foot everywhere.


Well I stand corrected.
I didn't think there was any cost for Columbier nor sq footage.

A week at new year cost me 26 euros in Gustavia.


----------



## Lupoyuster (Apr 29, 2016)

No need to go so far and wide for good sailing, fun, and food. I've sailed and chartered in these waters many many times. Sail out of Marigot and head to Anguilla. Visit the Dog/Seal islands to the NW and then head around and spend a night in Grand Case / Orient Bay and/or Tintamarre and then head to Ile Fourche for a night on your way to St Barth. Anchor in Colombier and/or Gustavia. Too far to dinghy from Colombier to town. Especially at night. 

Nice mix of out island / port towns. Let me know if you need a hand. I'll beat all of their rates and guarantee an unforgettable cruise.


----------

